# Limassol or Paphos?



## Afdel

Fellow Expats, I am in need of an advice. 

Pros & Cons concerning Limassol and Paphos.

At the moment, me and my family are deciding whether to live in either the places mentioned above.

We got a 4 year old kid which we are planing to enroll him into a private school. both places have private schools.

I mean.. where would be best for him to grow up. We want him to socialize with other kids, football school, karate or any sport after school hrs.

I recently found out Pissouri is about right in the middle. How long would it take me to drive to downtown Limassol or Downtown Paphos from Pissouri?

The rent in Paphos for what i've found out are beautifull!!!! How far would I have to live in Limassol from DT if I am looking for a 700 800 euro per month.

As for me, the way I make new friends with expats is doing sports. football or any other. does anyone know of any recreational league in Paphos.

I would really appreciate your comments,

Thanks,

Afdel


----------



## Toxan

Limassol is more multiculteral than Paphos, is a year round city, lot's to do and is right in the middle of the island. Itmight cost a little more to live in Limassol but there is so much to do and everything is so nearby. Living on Paphos puts you at a disadvantage with the East coast of the island. The economy in Limassol is far better, many things in Paphos are closing as tourism is down, and i think more people are leaving Cyprus from Paphos than Limassol too. Hard when kids make friends, then see them go.
Well, i am sure this will be a hot debate, as other members will have their say.


----------



## Veronica

I assume that either you or your husband/wife have a job to come to?
If so then you should obviously choose somewhere close to work to keep travelling costs to a minimum.


----------



## Afdel

Veronica said:


> I assume that either you or your husband/wife have a job to come to?
> If so then you should obviously choose somewhere close to work to keep travelling costs to a minimum.


We are settling in Cyprus as Immigrant category F. I receive my income from overseas. So that's not our concern right now. We have been all over. Shanghai for a few year, went back to Panama for a year and now in Ukraine for 6 months all due to the job.. however, we diceded on Cyprus for the weather and education for our son. That's why we are looking for honest advises before we jump into the plane. Our decision is for long term as we are not moving anymore it is time to give stability to our son and for us to start a new life with new friends.

Thanks,

Afdel


----------



## Afdel

Toxan said:


> Limassol is more multiculteral than Paphos, is a year round city, lot's to do and is right in the middle of the island. Itmight cost a little more to live in Limassol but there is so much to do and everything is so nearby. Living on Paphos puts you at a disadvantage with the East coast of the island. The economy in Limassol is far better, many things in Paphos are closing as tourism is down, and i think more people are leaving Cyprus from Paphos than Limassol too. Hard when kids make friends, then see them go.
> Well, i am sure this will be a hot debate, as other members will have their say.


Thanks Toxan, Multicultural is what we are looking for.. We had that when we lived in Shanghai, however, Shanghai is a very fast city and we did not want to raise our kid there. Do you happen to know a little bit of Limassol Suburbs? 15-20 min car drive from downtown, good area, close to any schools etc. So sorrry to bother you with this questions.. I'll get you some cold ones once I get there. Ha ha

Thanks,

Afdel


----------



## Veronica

Afdel said:


> We are settling in Cyprus as Immigrant category F. I receive my income from overseas. So that's not our concern right now. We have been all over. Shanghai for a few year, went back to Panama for a year and now in Ukraine for 6 months all due to the job.. however, we diceded on Cyprus for the weather and education for our son. That's why we are looking for honest advises before we jump into the plane. Our decision is for long term as we are not moving anymore it is time to give stability to our son and for us to start a new life with new friends.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Afdel


If you don't need to worry about work my personal opinion is that Paphos is a far more pleasant place to live than Limassol.
I used to live in Limassol but I find it far too frenetic these days and much prefer the quieter Paphos. 
When I say quieter it dosnt mean that is a dead place, far from it, there is plenty to do and despite what some people think it isnt closing down
The landscape is far nicer with a lot more greenery. 
There are two very good international schools, every village has a football team and there are several martial arts schools.
There is no shortage of great places to dine out and it is a short drive to the Northern coast of Polis and the Paphos forest.
The Akamas peninsular with it sandy beaches where the turtles come up to lay their eggs is close by and it takes less that 90 minutes to drive to the top of Troodos if you drive steadily, can be done in an hour if drive fast.
The climate is the best in Cyprus with milder shorter winters and slighty cooler less humid summers.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica

As for multicultural, Paphos is as multicultural as anywhere. Lots of Eastern europeans, Germans, French, Dutch, Phillipinos, Sri Lankans. You name it, they are here.


----------



## Afdel

Veronica said:


> As for multicultural, Paphos is as multicultural as anywhere. Lots of Eastern europeans, Germans, French, Dutch, Phillipinos, Sri Lankans. You name it, they are here.


Vero, Thank you very much!! Panamanians ?? Ha Ha.

you sure made Paphos sound good!!! I went through your site Elysian Fields and coundn't find much options.


----------



## Veronica

Afdel said:


> Vero, Thank you very much!! Panamanians ?? Ha Ha.
> 
> you sure made Paphos sound good!!! I went through your site Elysian Fields and coundn't find much options.


Hmmm!!!!! I cant say I have come across any Panamanians


----------



## Toxan

Limassol is the business capital of Cyprus and has a lot of facilities. The two schools that i hear lot's about are The Heritage School The Heritage Private School, Limassol, Cyprus and The Red Dragon School The Red Dragon Private School
I suggest you contact these schools and ask proximity and travelling distances for areas nearby.
We live by the coast road in Limassol, so very central, and not so good with suburbs.
Limassol is about 45 mins to Paphos, 1 hour to Larnaca, 1 hour, and less to most of the villages around, a little longer to Troodos. Larnaca Airport has many more international flights too.
******* sound nice, but just keep on asking away.


----------



## zin

If rent is an issue there are surrounding villages in Limassol district much closer than Pissouri, such as Souni, Kivides, Kolossi and Erimi - all about 15-20 minutes away and close proximity to the Heritage school.

Put it this way, Limassol has a population of around 200-250k, Paphos is well under 100k and mostly scattered around the surrounding villages. As a result there's more to do in Limassol. Paphos also has more of a reputation as a place for expats to go and retire.


----------



## Veronica

zin said:


> If rent is an issue there are surrounding villages in Limassol district much closer than Pissouri, such as Souni, Kivides, Kolossi and Erimi - all about 15-20 minutes away and close proximity to the Heritage school.
> 
> Put it this way, Limassol has a population of around 200-250k, Paphos is well under 100k and mostly scattered around the surrounding villages. As a result there's more to do in Limassol. Paphos also has more of a reputation as a place for expats to go and retire.


Why do people always make it sound as though Paphos is full of old wrinklies?
Yes it is the first choice of many retired expats as it is not as frenetic as Limassol but there are plenty of younger expats and families here as well and plenty to do for all ages.

Excuse me while I go and get my zimmer frame.


----------



## zin

Well, to be fair do you hear much about expats retiring anywhere else on the island?  "Pathos" is famed for mum and dad being out there.


----------



## Veronica

zin said:


> Well, to be fair do you hear much about expats retiring anywhere else on the island?  "Pathos" is famed for mum and dad being out there.


Plenty of people retire to the Larnaca area as well and to the villages around Limassol. I know loads of people in both areas who are retired.
It is of course unusual for people to retire to Limassol or Nicosia towns as people don't want to be in the middle of a big town on the whole when they reitre. Even in the Uk a lot of people move out of the towns into the countryside for retirement if they can afford to.

As for people calling Paphos Pathos. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Don't get me started on that one


----------



## zin

The best is still the girl who asked me if Cyprus is in Ayia Napa.


----------



## Veronica

zin said:


> The best is still the girl who asked me if Cyprus is in Ayia Napa.


Well lets face it the younguns only know Ayia Napa. The place where they can get blathered and burn themselves to a crisp


----------



## peterpiper

maybe im just grumpy pete today but ,,,, dont come to limassol . theft is on the up in a big way .this week alone a motor scooter and brand new pushbike were stolen from outside my apartment in broad daylight , im outta here and off to paphos a.s,a,p,


----------



## Toxan

The villages around Limassol are great to use for commuting into Limassol, and not far away. You get the best of both worlds, a short trip into town, and the peaceful village / town life outside.
I once arranged an arts festival in Lania and so many people from Paphos were emailing and asking, where is Lania! Wish people from Paphos would venture around the island more, there is so much to see.


----------



## Veronica

Toxan said:


> The villages around Limassol are great to use for commuting into Limassol, and not far away. You get the best of both worlds, a short trip into town, and the peaceful village / town life outside.
> I once arranged an arts festival in Lania and so many people from Paphos were emailing and asking, where is Lania! Wish people from Paphos would venture around the island more, there is so much to see.


We do a lot of driving around, visiting different areas both with our business and with our hobby of Geocaching. I agree there is a lot to see on this island and after 7 years here we still keep finding little gems we didnt know were there.
Through Geocaching we are finding some wonderful hidden treasures.


----------



## Toxan

Yes, but you are in the minority, maybe you could do some tours, to combine with your business.


----------



## Veronica

peterpiper said:


> maybe im just grumpy pete today but ,,,, dont come to limassol . theft is on the up in a big way .this week alone a motor scooter and brand new pushbike were stolen from outside my apartment in broad daylight , im outta here and off to paphos a.s,a,p,


I am afraid that this is the sort of thing we hear more and more of. I am not saying that Paphos is totally crime free, (where in the world is these days?)
but compared to Limassol there is much less crime. 
I have a friend in the Paphos drug squad and he tells us some tales that would curl your hair about the drug gangs in Limassol. 
Having said that if you are not into the drugs scene you are not in any danger from the gangs as the only target each other. But of course where there are a lot of drug users there is more crime.
To be honest the whole of Cyprus has more crime than when we first came here but it is still relatively safe compared to many countries and I still feel safe walking down the streets at night unlike in the UK.
Most of the crime on the island is committed by Eastern Europeans who havel lost their jobs during the recession.


----------



## peterpiper

also i would like to see a stop put to the "" cafe society " its a drinking club formed a few yards from debenhams . these guys drink cans of cheap beer on the street . then sleep it off on the promenade benches . lovely ehh


----------



## zin

peterpiper said:


> also i would like to see a stop put to the "" cafe society " its a drinking club formed a few yards from debenhams . these guys drink cans of cheap beer on the street . then sleep it off on the promenade benches . lovely ehh


Yes, let's turn them all to well-behaved pubs


----------



## Toxan

The girly bars there attract them. The promenade area is getting a facelift, so it is only a matter of time when they get moved on hopefully.


----------

